# Camera Raw 6.7 and DNG Convertor 6.7 [Win|Mac] final release



## Tracy Pinto (May 2, 2012)

The final release is now available on your PS via update or at Adobe.com.


----------



## Tracy Pinto (May 2, 2012)

There is also a long list of new lens profiles included in this release.


----------



## JR (May 2, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if the final release fix the release candidate issue whereby the mkiii file were soft with it.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (May 2, 2012)

Curious. Mine has no updates available. Could it have something to do with the fact that I installed the beta version...?

b&


----------



## JR (May 3, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Curious. Mine has no updates available. Could it have something to do with the fact that I installed the beta version...?
> 
> b&



Maybe, I have the same issue. I can seem to upgrade from the beta to the new official version ... does not see any upgrade!


----------



## AKCalixto (May 3, 2012)

Camera Raw 6.7 [WIN]
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5371

Adobe DNG Converter 6.7 [WIN]
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5375


Camera Raw 6.7 [MAC]
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5370

Adobe DNG Converter 6.7 [MAC]
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5374


----------



## JR (May 3, 2012)

I was able to download the final version last night but am getting the same bad result. Dpp is still much sharper!
:-[


----------



## wcksmith (May 3, 2012)

For what it's worth, I downloaded the DNG converter (6.7 for Windows) just after getting the 5DIII & am using that, then opening the images in Lightroom 4. Everything is tack sharp using that method. I think I'll stick to it until they get the other stuff sorted out.


----------



## linuxtuxguy (May 3, 2012)

I find that when I use a custom whitebalance, the camera raw program gets it wrong, but the out-of-camera jpeg has it perfect.


----------

